# What about feeding a wasp?



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Say, If I caught a black wasp and thew it in the tank? I actually already did it, I was just wondering if it was OK or not? My cariba didnt even notice it, but my Oscar sure did and went up and ate it in one bite.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Say, If I caught a black wasp and thew it in the tank? I actually already did it, I was just wondering if it was OK or not? My cariba didnt even notice it, but my Oscar sure did and went up and ate it in one bite.


 why dont you just let us klnow if it was ok?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i wouldnt have tried that with my oscars, but i assume they would prolly be okay..

let us know what happens


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Say, If I caught a black wasp and thew it in the tank? I actually already did it, I was just wondering if it was OK or not? My cariba didnt even notice it, but my Oscar sure did and went up and ate it in one bite.


 Why would you want to feed your oscar a wasp?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

How can you even touch a wasp to throw into your tank??


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

persoanally that sounds stupid cause u *HAD NO IDEA* about the consequences of feeding a WASP to one of your fish and obviously didnt care what might have happened...

why post a question like that AFTER THE FACT?!?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

that isn't cool if your oscars dies because it ate a bug that can make a human sick when it stings


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i agree Chelsea...stupid experiment


----------

